# Hamilton H69419933 Khaki Officer Mechanical Review



## usclassic

I am now firmly in the hand wind camp. My Seiko 5 is heading for the watchbox and my Hamilton Khaki Mechanical will stay on my wrist. For me, it complements my spiritual journey. I wake up each day grateful for the new day. As I wind the watch I prepare for the day ahead. Mindful awareness. I await direction in peace and harmony. The energy I place into the watch will slowly unfold and benefit me with the time during the day and through the night but not much more. We are not guaranteed any future though we tend to take it for granted. Winding the watch helps me remember to live each day as if it was my last here in this body. My watch is dependent on me for energy or "life" as I am dependent on my creator to sustain my life. We must remember what is truly important and precious and use our given time as best we can. I realize the gift with each new day and am grateful for a watch to wind and a Creator who loves me enough to let me choose how I want to live. I enjoy looking as the second hand sweeps around the dial, inside, the balance wheel, like my heart, in rhythm, doing its' best to maintain a steady beat through the days challenges, Neither of us is perfect but together we are a team of rhythms passing time with purpose. It is the conscious act of winding the watch that brings me closer to the purity and natural beauty of such a precision mechanical machine. A piece of history I relate personally with. For example my father was born in PA as was Hamilton founded there. He met my mother in Switzerland where she was born as was the ETA 2804-2 movement in my watch. My children were born in Florida which is where Savvywatch.com shipped the watch to me from. I graduated from Staunton Military Academy in 1969 as an officer and appreciate the no nonsense straightforward military style of my Khaki mechanical. These things make this watch special for me and go deeper in more meaningful ways. I have found the proper watch for me and realize this every time I wind. There is also an economy of parts inside and thinness to the case outside. It has what is needed to do the job, do it well, and nothing extra. There should be no further waste or pollution as we time our remaining days together in harmony and with no secrets between us. This is what I think about my new watch.

Objective Facts:
Measurements: 42.27 mm case including crown, 38.21 mm case not including crown, 9.8 mm cash back to top of domed crystal, 20.1 mm lug width, 47.23 lug end to lug end, weight 48 grams no strap, 58 grams with stock strap.

First winding; 28 winds to full movement started after 16. Second winding; 10 winds to full after 24 hours running. Run time after third full wind about 42 hours 10 minutes. Fourth winding; after complete stop, 26 winds to full movement started after 7 winds.

As is typical the ETA 2804-2 inside watch runs fast which makes a hack and adjust very easy since you just wait for the seconds to catch up and restart. I will report after a week or so of running.

The lume is the only weak area as it fades faster than Seiko 5. Immediately after a UV flashlight charge it is nice and sharp and bright. The circle at the back end of the second hand is not lumed and makes a very cool eclipse over the hands every minute. It fades after about four hours, still visible but nowhere near the initial glow.

Subjectively I really like this watch and have built a strong connection with it already. It was very difficult for me doing the power reserve test as I had a very strong urge to wind after 36 hours and felt I was letting the watch down. It stopped at 2 am. I was still wearing it but it felt different after having stopped. I might do the test again after a year but probably won't be able to go through having it stop again. I did not like the light color of the stock band but wanted the black face dial so I bought the watch knowing I would change the strap keeping the original Hamilton band unworn in the box. The drilled lugs extend away from the case which works very well for using one piece straps. I wore a green one and have a two piece green strap on order. Right now I have it on an old Timex Expedition leather band which gives it a vintage feel. I like the smaller width buckle and will probably look for another band with the 20mm to 18mm taper as well. Drilled lugs make two piece band changing very easy but may store dirt over time. I should say a few words about the crown which I like. It feels right, solid and comfortable when winding or adjusting time or date. Sapphire crystal is domed and stainless steel case is blasted for low gloss finish appropriate for military style wristwatch. Water resistance 5 bar or 72.5 psi as inscribed on screw down caseback, Swiss Made. On a scuba site 5 bar equals 40m or 131 ft of course do not wind the watch or pull out the crown underwater or in shower, just saying.

Here is the unboxing video I also posted in Hamilton forum.






Here is a shot on the Timex Expedition leather band.




















Clockwork Synergy Green two piece strap








The instruction book is large because it has so many languages but there are only a few paragraphs regarding the mechanical watch saying simply it must be wound every day and the crown positions for setting time and date.

One thing I did do was listen to the watch one night when everything was quiet and I was very surprised by what I heard. So much so that I may start a thread devoted to listening to your mechanical watches. What I heard was like a percussion symphony with bell like resonances and varying volumes and tones. I imagined as the second hand makes its rounds it changes the resonances inside. Anyway it was marvelous, like a kind of x-ray vision into the working of the watch and very satisfying. So much work is going on inside with so many precise miniature parts it was a revelation. It you have a mechanical watch you owe it to yourself to have a listen, you may be really surprised by what you hear.

I understand the Hamilton Khaki Mechanical may not be the watch for everyone, no watch is. If you enjoy mechanical things, machines, things that can be understood and have no secrets, pure form that follows function, as I do, then this or its' green face H69419363 partner, will do you no wrong.

Keep on Ticking....


----------



## colorado4wheel

I like your perspective.


----------



## Ipromise

Ummmm.... what? lol


----------



## Time Exposure

Wow. Fantastic observation.
I don't recall reading any review that was able to touch upon part of the soul that a mechanical watch has, as your review was able to accomplish. Thank you for sharing your thoughts and feelings about this watch. Many of us "get it" and can relate. Others may have a different relationship with their time keepers and scratch their heads after reading this! 
As I read this, I realize all my wristwatches at the moment are equipped with a rotor for winding automatically. I am longing now for a hand wound timepiece...


----------



## chesthing

"As is typical the ETA 2804-2 inside watch runs fast which makes a hack and adjust very easy since you just wait for the seconds to catch up and restart. I will report after a week or so of running."

I'm interested in the accuracy you are seeing. My H69419363 ran exactly 7 seconds/day fast for the first month. I took the back off, turned the +- screw toward - one notch and it's run exactly 3 seconds fast/day over the last month. Someone on the public forum is suggesting I'm very lucky and that most basic eta movements aren't this accurate or consistent. This is a bit surprising to read that, since the last watch I owned with an eta movement performed exactly like this one, and it's running exactly as I expected it to.


----------



## usclassic

Looks like my Hamilton is running +13 seconds per 24 hours over the last two days. +7 during the 12 day time hours then another +5 during the 12 night time hours needing 16 winds each morning.


----------



## chesthing

usclassic said:


> Looks like my Hamilton is running +13 seconds per 24 hours over the last two days. +7 during the 12 day time hours then another +5 during the 12 night time hours needing 16 winds each morning.


Hmmm, maybe I did get lucky - twice. I'd check the time every day for 1 month before regulating, each notch is 5 seconds so it's pretty easy to get it below +5 sec/day.


----------



## usclassic

Update. The watch stopped after I neglected to wind but it started after only one wind which I think is a very good sign. Still running a little fast. I stopped wearing it all night but keep it on the nightstand. I may try different positions overnight to see if there is a timing change. Been very busy with work lately. Anyway, I wanted to post some pictures of it on a Brown Oil Tan Leather Hadley-Roma strap.






























Keep on Ticking...


----------



## adimaano56sl

A simple, no-nonsense, straightforward, purist watch.
Love it.


----------



## BasilofBakerStreet

Would you mind posting a pic comparing this to your Seiko? I had the same Seiko as the one in your Signature and wasn't pleased with the size. I really like this watch but am afraid the size would put me off.


----------



## usclassic

BasilofBakerStreet said:


> Would you mind posting a pic comparing this to your Seiko? I had the same Seiko as the one in your Signature and wasn't pleased with the size. I really like this watch but am afraid the size would put me off.



















Because the Hamilton is so much thinner it wears much better than the Seiko.


----------



## BasilofBakerStreet

Thank you!


----------



## globetrotta

Your review is absolutely brilliant, not only informative but so philosophically grounded, it exudes your ethos about life to which I share a similar respect and passion - thanks for that. Now to business. I have been on a spiritual quest for 'the watch' one that meets certain criteria given my lifestyle having had far too many watches in this life from Timex to Rolex and many in between much like me and eyeglasses and cameras - my three fetishes in life. So to the watch itself three questions if I may. 

Firstly, the bored lug holes - I supposed one could insert screw pins in lieu of spring bar? Any thoughts?

Secondly, how stable is the movement anti-shock capabilities like incabloc?

Thirdly, does it have any anti magnetic properties?

The other boxes are ticked brushed stainless, simple design, does not require batteries as long as my heart keeps ticking - my memory aint gone yet and I am a creature of habit so winding I can manage. Its 20mm easy enough when I get bored to find straps currently using Hirsch Liberty 20/18 brown and golden brown leathers they hold up great are reasonable for me price wise at $60 highly durable and water resistant I do wear it in the shower but then I use leather conditioner on them as I do other leather products - hell I do still polish shoes I don't wear. The lume is minor issue having an armourlite tritum tubed watch but time for a change and have been liquidating stock of watches and cameras to fund new acquisition I know what I want its just too damned expensive Damasko DA37 so was heading to Citizen JDM PMD56-2951 camp until you came along. Cheers hope to here back from. If you ae still looking for straps check out Hirsch I too have had Hadley Roma saddle great straps made in USA cant say that too often.


----------



## usclassic

globetrotta, thank you for your comments and questions. The lug holes make it very easy to remove the spring bars for strap changes. I have really been liking the Hadley Roma strap so I have not even thought about strap changing the past couple months. I don't see the need to modify for screw pins but certainly it would not be very difficult. Having screw heads countersunk in the lugs would add some visual complexity and perhaps some security but there is some elegance to the small, simple, functional holes I prefer when even a spare paper clip can be a strap changing tool. I have heard a report of ETA 2801 watch stopping after being dropped 6 feet onto hardwood floor so I am careful not to drop mine. It was repaired by replacing the lower shock which sustained a chipped jewel from the fall. You may find this thread informative. I would think it is as shock resistant as any mechanical watch can be. Regarding anti magnetic properties that is something I am not at all concerned with so I am not the best person to ask but in normal situations the accuracy seems consistent. I do not wear mine in the shower but do sleep with it on wrist. It continues to satisfy and entertain. Enjoyed changing the date, fast and easy without affecting the time. Having this watch has removed all desire to buy another watch, although I still look at watches, I doubt any will win me over or away from my Hamilton Mechanical.

Keep on Ticking....


----------



## usclassic

And today I come home to find my Hamilton on my night stand where I left it but not running. Strange - I know I wound it in the morning. So I try winding feels like there is some usual resistance but it does not start even as I wind well past the usual 20 - 30 - 40 ugh I think the mainspring must have snapped at sometime while sitting on my night stand - why is this even possible???? one year old and dead - so much for the Swiss legend.


----------



## Time Exposure

Disappointing, frustrating...
I suspect (from your prior entries) you accept this is a "minor" issue with many solutions.
The most obvious question is, can it be repaired under warranty? If it's a Jomashop warranty, I'm not sure I'd even try. But an AD or some grey market dealers (with a better reputation for customer service) should be happy to have an opportunity to serve their customer.
No warranty? Then you are faced with a decision whether to repair on your dime, replace with a new one, or put it behind you and move on to something different. 
We all have different feelings about our watches. If it were me, and warranty service was not an option, I would buy another new example. I would keep the "old" (broken) one aside until it was clear what to do with it. Sell it? Fix it and gift it? Donate it to a student watch maker? 
Of course I respect the episode may have completely turned you off tho the Hamilton Khaki Mechanical. This happened to me with two faulty Omega chronographs, but those cost 10x plus more than a Khaki Mech to replace so I fixed them and sold them.
Funny thing is, I went to an Omega boutique to entertain the notion of reconsidering Omega. The chronograph I examined had the reset pusher nearly popping off the case! The universe sending me a sign that I was not meant to own a new Omega, I guess?


----------



## usclassic

Time Exposure - Thank you for your comments. It is interesting how when a watch lets you down in this manor there is love lost that a repair will not restore, in my opinion. I have been going over the options as I wear my trusty Seiko 5 with new appreciation for it's faithfulness to run for me again after 15 months stored in my watchbox. Anyway I have thought of placing it on eBay starting at $.99 with free shipping. Then I was thinking about selling the original unused band, box, etc separately, or making a package of it all. I contacted Savvywatch.com where I bought the watch 12/26/2014. They responded quickly that they offer a 1 year warranty on all their watches and mine was out of warranty. They suggested I send to SGUS in NJ for repair but I have read too many horror stories (especially Omega) to trust them now. Perhaps I am to fickle and question why no loyalty to the watch? I can buy a new one for about $260 now but I feel quality is no longer as it was and I have tired of the dark face. Also I am still impressed by my LUCH and beginning to search for a nice two handed RAY. Perhaps I'll just spend $54 on this Seiko 5 - SNK803
View attachment 7562690


or $329 on this Laco Valencia, which I can not really afford at this moment, but would offer temporary comfort.
View attachment 7562770
and just put the lame Hamilton in the watch box for future generations. How a watch can illicit feelings of betrayal is an interesting topic for psychoanalysis. It should never have put me in this situation...


----------



## usclassic

I listed the Hamilton on eBay for $75 with two straps. Should make a good project for the budding watchmaker. Also I ordered the Seiko SNK803 to ease the pain.


----------



## ngohai220497

really love what you did there  will you do another re-view?


----------



## usclassic

Thank you for your comment. I posted an unboxing of my new Seiko SNK803 on another reviewers thread for that same model. The difference with the automatic movement is that it demands to be worn or it will stop. No hand winding allowed. No cheating with energy hog watch winder. So it says, hey listen, I am willing to keep time for you but you have to wear me. I want to be on your arm all the time, day and night, then we will both be happy. Put me in your watch box and I will go to sleep until you want me back on your arm. Just shake me awake, set me to the time and day you do, and put me on again, happy as a clam.


----------



## chrisduncan72

Awesome review! Excellent. It made me appreciate my Hamilton Mechanical even more. Sorry to hear about your subsequent troubles with it....


----------



## epicunderstatement

Hi usclassic, very nice review on the Hamilton H69419933. I am seriously considering to buy this watch but the experience that you had with it breaking down after over a year is kinda putting me off. Would you still recommend this watch or say look for something else? This watch would potentially be my first mechanical of any kind. Hope to hear your thought about this. Thanks.


----------



## usclassic

epicunderstatement said:


> Hi usclassic, very nice review on the Hamilton H69419933. I am seriously considering to buy this watch but the experience that you had with it breaking down after over a year is kinda putting me off. Would you still recommend this watch or say look for something else? This watch would potentially be my first mechanical of any kind. Hope to hear your thought about this. Thanks.


Having a single sample fail does not make a general statement regarding a particular brand. When it happens to you, however it does sting. I have eased my pain by buying several different mechanical watches with the money I got selling the broken Hamilton. I will be posting them as a group after they arrive from all points of the globe. Russia, China, Malaysia , and India. In the meantime I have been wearing my reliable Seiko 5 7s26 sporting some new straps. Reading other more positive reviews about the Hamilton may help balance your decision.


----------



## Time Exposure

@epicunderstatement, the odds are in your favor, but there's always a chance your watch will fail whether it's a Hamilton or another brand with a good reputation.
This Hamilton with its ETA movement has no history of failure/weakness or poor design (as far as I know). In fact, I would say most are very rugged, durable movements (again, not a scientific fact but a conclusion based on my research as an end user).
I would suggest getting the watch you like, even after reading about the failure of one (and there are certainly others, but again many more that function as designed). And I can recommend the Khaki Mech, even though mine is running +16 sec./day!


----------



## unlewser

great perspective, good review. might have to get one of these.


----------



## RSDA

Owned this watch for six months. Was not impressed with the accuracy vs. my multiple cheaper SKXs.


----------



## ThomG

usclassic said:


> And today I come home to find my Hamilton on my night stand where I left it but not running. Strange - I know I wound it in the morning. So I try winding feels like there is some usual resistance but it does not start even as I wind well past the usual 20 - 30 - 40 ugh I think the mainspring must have snapped at sometime while sitting on my night stand - why is this even possible???? one year old and dead - so much for the Swiss legend.


Sorry to hear about the mainspring. It's not that uncommon, mine snapped after a little over a year of ownership (with minimal use). I just took it to my master watchmaker, and had him put in a new mainspring and adjust the timing. It's now better than new and keeps excellent time. He said the metal used for mainsprings is not as good as it used to be. He also said a slight amount of lubrication on the mainspring makes them last longer. ;-) I have watches that are exponentially more expensive than this little Hamilton, but I will always enjoy this watch.


----------



## usclassic

ThomG said:


> Sorry to hear about the mainspring. It's not that uncommon, mine snapped after a little over a year of ownership (with minimal use). I just took it to my master watchmaker, and had him put in a new mainspring and adjust the timing. It's now better than new and keeps excellent time. He said the metal used for mainsprings is not as good as it used to be. He also said a slight amount of lubrication on the mainspring makes them last longer. ;-) I have watches that are exponentially more expensive than this little Hamilton, but I will always enjoy this watch.


I have replaced the Hamilton with a Victorinox Infantry Mechanical-ETA 2824-2 and I was thinking that the automatic winding keeps the mainspring from having to make daily large tension changes and thus mainsprings lasts longer in automatic watches.


----------



## dr_ranger

Awesome watch and the coolest review I have read. Sorry to hear about it dying, it is still on my future list to pick up I think.


----------



## jdptc

For those Hammy khaki mechanical owners, can you provide any context on how long you were between any services as I understand even mechanicals need it on the same general schedules as the automatics. Is this true? Were you able to get more than the 4-5 years before servicing or have you reached that point yet? Am thinking about it as my next purchase so wanted to ask. Thanks


----------



## hywaychyle

This is a bummer to see your issues with it...I was looking at this compared to the "upper" model with the glossy black ring and the 2824. I wish they could combine feature sets of the 2...I REALLY wish the H70455733 had the drilled lugs, too. But either way, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aonarch

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Funan

Great watch, great review. Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbizzle

Great review. I am close to purchasing a mechanical watch and this watch is on top of my list.


----------



## maysatanong

nice watch , good size , thanks great review

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wctah

Hamilton went straight to the point on this one, thanks for sharing.


----------



## binhpham1985

I have one 









Gửi từ SM-G950F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## Expo

Alwyas loved Hamilton and their military looking design. Especially how they go back even from the 1930's and onwards, beautiful watch and great review!


----------



## rollyme

usclassic said:


> View attachment 3139034
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139042
> 
> 
> Because the Hamilton is so much thinner it wears much better than the Seiko.


I like what you did here, very nice comparison.


----------



## P695

Just wanted to say thank you for the review and when I was looking for a military watch I came across your video and it helped me decide to get this exact model.


----------



## JonB79

Hamilton for the win!


----------



## cuthbert

This is my green dial version:









Out of the box it gained 20 seconds per day, so I regulated it:









It has an anti-dust shield inside:









After regulation it gains a more modest +7sh seconds per day.









I also changed the strap with a khaki green military one:









Power reserve on my watch is about 51 hours, very reasonable.









Definitely a must have.


----------



## usclassic

Well it has been three years to the day since I wrote this review, about 18 months since the mainspring snapped my enjoyment and filled my heart with disappointment. I have had other watches during the 18 months since the catastrophic failure, most notably a Seiko SBDC031, sumo, automatic diver but sold it after the date became difficult to read for us. Then about a month with a Citizen BM8180 Eco-Drive which revealed how obsessive is my personality fanatically trying to keep it in the light. Now they are all sold and I have returned full circle by buying a used Hamilton 69419363. That is the same watch but with the green dial and green canvas strap. So since it is the same watch I will continue my review now based on a two watch sample.


----------



## usclassic

cuthbert said:


> This is my green dial version:
> 
> View attachment 12597983
> 
> 
> Out of the box it gained 20 seconds per day, so I regulated it:
> 
> View attachment 12597985
> 
> 
> It has an anti-dust shield inside:
> 
> View attachment 12597987
> 
> 
> After regulation it gains a more modest +7sh seconds per day.
> 
> View attachment 12597989
> 
> 
> I also changed the strap with a khaki green military one:
> 
> View attachment 12597991
> 
> 
> Power reserve on my watch is about 51 hours, very reasonable.
> 
> View attachment 12597993
> 
> 
> Definitely a must have.


Thank you for sharing. I just bought one.


----------



## usclassic

So our Hammy went from this:









To here:






To here:








To here:








Since the watch just came in from the cold I will let it warm up on wrist before winding and setting. Sure feels good on wrist and the wife loves too.

Time lapse:
Runs like a champ.









Will add to the review after a few days.


----------



## usclassic

I noticed this 363 has a lumed second hand which I don't remember the 933 having. So I went back to look and realized I never even posted a lume shot. Sorry for that oversight. So here are a couple of the 363 which surprised me with a fully lumed second hand, not just the arrow tip.


----------



## superdave92

usclassic said:


> Well it has been three years to the day since I wrote this review, about 18 months since the mainspring snapped my enjoyment and filled my heart with disappointment. I have had other watches during the 18 months since the catastrophic failure, most notably a Seiko SBDC031, sumo, automatic diver but sold it after the date became difficult to read for us. Then about a month with a Citizen BM8180 Eco-Drive which revealed how obsessive is my personality fanatically trying to keep it in the light. Now they are all sold and I have returned full circle by buying a used Hamilton 69419363. That is the same watch but with the green dial and green canvas strap. So since it is the same watch I will continue my review now based on a two watch sample.


My Citizen 8180 should be arriving today but I'm already thinking about returning it to get the Hamilton H69419933. I've never owned an automatic. I ordered the Citizen mainly for its accuracy. I'm warming up to the idea of buying a mechanical. What made you decide to return the Citizen after only one month?


----------



## usclassic

superdave92 said:


> My Citizen 8180 should be arriving today but I'm already thinking about returning it to get the Hamilton H69419933. I've never owned an automatic. I ordered the Citizen mainly for its accuracy. I'm warming up to the idea of buying a mechanical. What made you decide to return the Citizen after only one month?


Note the H69419933 is not an automatic but rather a mechanical that needs hand winding every day to keep running. Also I did return the H69419363 after only one day.
So you should make up your own mind. The 933 is a great watch but as you say nowhere near the accuracy of the 8180. It does have classic appeal and drilled lugs for easy strap changes. As for the 8180 I am peculiar and the solar aspect was problematic for my obsessive nature. I was always concerned about it getting light though many solar owners told me not to worry about it at all. Give the Citizen 8180 a chance, you may come to appreciate it's accuracy and self sufficiency along with classic good looks and lower price. My BM8180 review


----------



## daveangel

Great review! I like how you prepare for the day, by winding the watch. I do the same with a vintage Longines I have. I get lost in my thoughts and start planning my day while I do it. It's part of the morning ritual on the days I wear that watch.


----------



## mark_engelbrecht

nice review, tks for posting


----------



## Proliant

I haven’t found too many reviews about this specific model .... usually it’s the newer model Khaki mechanicals I run across. I found a very nice deal on one with bracelet and I think I’m going to take the plunge. I hope not to experience the same problem with the mainspring, but from looking at other reviews of watches with the ETA 2804-2 it doesn’t appear to be a problem any more or less than any other handwound movement. I’ve had to have 2 mainsprings replaced in my life and the results were fine. One of those watches is still ticking along happily right now the other was sold. I enjoyed the emotional and spiritual aspect you brought to the review both in the ups and downs. 

My question would be if the mainspring hadn’t broken would you still have been happy with the model? Were there any quality or fit/finish issues that weren’t noticed until after the first flush of excitement passed? If you could go back would you have gotten the auto instead of the handwind? I too like winding my watch daily. 

I have had many autos and 7 or 8 handwinds with negligible need for anything more than regular servicing/cleaning every 5(ish) years. I have a feeling that you just had some bad luck unfortunately.


----------



## usclassic

Proliant said:


> I haven't found too many reviews about this specific model .... usually it's the newer model Khaki mechanicals I run across. I found a very nice deal on one with bracelet and I think I'm going to take the plunge. I hope not to experience the same problem with the mainspring, but from looking at other reviews of watches with the ETA 2804-2 it doesn't appear to be a problem any more or less than any other handwound movement. I've had to have 2 mainsprings replaced in my life and the results were fine. One of those watches is still ticking along happily right now the other was sold. I enjoyed the emotional and spiritual aspect you brought to the review both in the ups and downs.
> 
> My question would be if the mainspring hadn't broken would you still have been happy with the model? Were there any quality or fit/finish issues that weren't noticed until after the first flush of excitement passed? If you could go back would you have gotten the auto instead of the handwind? I too like winding my watch daily.
> 
> I have had many autos and 7 or 8 handwinds with negligible need for anything more than regular servicing/cleaning every 5(ish) years. I have a feeling that you just had some bad luck unfortunately.


Thank you for your comments and questions. The "what ifs" are tuff to nail down. Looking back from the Hamilton auto I am now wearing I think I prefer the auto. I wear the watch 24/7 so the mainspring does not go through the big cycles of a handwind.. Of course you could wind several times a day if you felt the need. At the time the watch failed at around 18 months I was not looking to change. It took quite a lot of tries to find a watch that satisfied as well over time. Style is another personal consideration. I switched from the military to the dive sub style for 11 months and now a sort of art deco with this Hami.









It is very satisfying yet I still find myself looking at other watches. Anyway the automatic seems better for me in the mechanical world now. Tried solar which I could not live with for very long. 
Bottom line is you really never know until you have the watch on _your_ wrist. So if you found a good deal and like the watch, give it a try. Only then will you know for sure.


----------



## usclassic

I am going to revive this thread again because I just won an eBay auction for another H69439933 this one has the new "improved" movement. I also have a timegrapher inbound 2 of them actually but that is a long aliexpress story for another time. Over the years I have bought and sold many many watches 100s I suppose. Building collections and selling them off only to build another collection. Then I stopped wearing a watch for a couple of weeks and that inspired me to return to this simple Khaki field mechanical again. It should arrive Friday........


----------



## K42

This has been an interesting read. I think I may been watching the same Hamilton on ebay, which closed earlier today. I did not bid because I'm still on the fence about hand-wind only, and I have bought and sold too many watches in the last 4 months. I had a quartz Khaki Field, but there was just something off about it and I've been looking again for a different model. Curious to read how this next one will turn out for you.


----------



## usclassic

K42 said:


> This has been an interesting read. I think I may been watching the same Hamilton on ebay, which closed earlier today. I did not bid because I'm still on the fence about hand-wind only, and I have bought and sold too many watches in the last 4 months. I had a quartz Khaki Field, but there was just something off about it and I've been looking again for a different model. Curious to read how this next one will turn out for you.


I agree I had the quartz model as well but it was not a keeper either. H69439933 should be arriving Friday so I will let you know.


----------



## usclassic

It arrived yesterday and I took it off the stock strap and onto a Strapped For Time soft leather strap designed in France stamped on the back of the strap. Very soft and comfortable. Case finish looks more like Ti than SS.























































Accuracy seems about +5 spd.

One thing I noticed that is mostly mentioned in the negative is lack of AR coating on the khaki fields. I find though that this can be a positive especially with a "boring" dial. The reflections add interest and diversity, movement and liveliness to the watch all the while maintaining excellent readability. Without those reflections in the static stock pictures much of the wearing character of the watch is lost.


----------



## usclassic

So the Hammy finally stopped after 113 hours from full wind plus 5 winds the day after. Today I wound ten winds and will see how it runs.

Also have it on 2pc Clockwork Synergy NATO green.


----------



## K42

Is the accuracy still about +5 spd? Are you still enjoying the overall watch?


----------



## usclassic

K42 said:


> Is the accuracy still about +5 spd? Are you still enjoying the overall watch?


I think my original estimate was not a full day. It is about +8spd consistently over the past week. After 24 hours it took 15 crown turns to full and I am now waiting two days to wind and will count turns again then,
The long lugs are an issue for many but they are designed to work with one piece NATO straps. I have never been a fan of those preferring the two piece but for the sake of review I ordered one from Strapped for Time and am very surprised by the results. My main complaint with the one piece is that the watch sits proud of the wrist but this is not the case with the Khaki. It sits flat on the wrist with no hint that there is a strap underneath. Very comfortable and stable it does not allow the watch to turn around on the wrist in spite of a comfortable loose fit.














































It actually sits flatter than the pictures indicate. So it has changed my mind about the practicality and comfort of wearing a one piece NATO strap with this watch.
Yes I am enjoying the watch such that I have sold all my others and have reduced my entire collect to this watch and four straps.


----------



## usclassic

Here is a look on the brown leather strap.




























It is a 20mm strap monster for sure.


----------



## usclassic

Some may say 38mm is too small for me but remember this watch has 47mm lugs so it fits my 7 1/2 in wrist very well. The HR oiled leather strap is in the second to largest hole so I ditched the second keeper. Most comfortable and gives the watch a vintage vibe. Was on clearance at strapped for time so win win win.


----------



## K42

That oiled brown color matches nicely with the watch. I like the aesthetics of the watch but I'm still on the fence about hand-wind.


----------



## usclassic

K42 said:


> That oiled brown color matches nicely with the watch. I like the aesthetics of the watch but I'm still on the fence about hand-wind.


What is your issue with it?


----------



## K42

usclassic said:


> What is your issue with it?


No real issue, since I have autos that I have to wind anyway. I've just never owned a hand-wind-only before.


----------



## usclassic

K42 said:


> No real issue, since I have autos that I have to wind anyway. I've just never owned a hand-wind-only before.


Well then the advantages should be enough. Thinner, and simpler movement with less moving parts and no rotor noise. 
I am still doing the wind testing for the 48 60 and 72 hour periods but
15 winds after 24 hours and 23 winds after 36 hours back to full.


----------



## usclassic

Running speed without any winding
after 12 hours +2
after 37 hours +7
after 48 hours +10
after 60 hours +15

Winding turns to full stop

after 24 hours 15 winds
after 36 hours 23 winds
after 60 hours 38 winds


----------



## usclassic

Again after full wind and on the wrist 24/7

after 24 hours +5
after 36 hours +8
after 48 hours +11
after 60 hours +15
after 72 hours +17

after 72 hours it took 46 winds to full stop. The watch does not appear to slow down as spring tension decreases over time. 
Next test is run till stop with results sometime Tuesday 11/24 afternoon.


----------



## usclassic

Did a little polishing of the bead blasted lug ends and crown logo to give the watch a bit of sparkle.





































Also the ends now match the shiny polished buckle of the Hadley Roma strap.


----------



## usclassic

Caught a watch selfie today










Also continuing the polishing with a case side


----------



## K42

I prefer the all blasted case, but that polish looks good.


----------



## Shockwave

How long does the lume last? I've read criticisms of Hamilton's lume not holding up over an extended period. It appears bright on the initial charge but can you still read it as it fades a bit?


----------



## usclassic

Shockwave said:


> How long does the lume last? I've read criticisms of Hamilton's lume not holding up over an extended period. It appears bright on the initial charge but can you still read it as it fades a bit?


Yes I can read the time all night after a quick flashlight charge.


----------



## usclassic

Completed the run till stop test from full wind and was impressed by both the duration and accuracy during the test.

After 72 hours it was +17 seconds after 80 hours it was +23 seconds it then began slowing after 82 hours it was +22 seconds, after 83 hours it was +15 seconds, after 84 hours it was at +7 seconds and finally stopped after 85 hours and 50 minutes.

Also polished between the lugs on one side


----------

